# Stalkabout finally done!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Kouma and I finally finished our stalkabout. He wouldn't have been possible if it wasn't for FE/Jeff (his Shady Slim creature reacher) and the IRS (last year's stimulus check.)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think he'll fit indoors.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dang! that'll scare the crap outta some kids walking up and down the street!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

very cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that you, Teary?:googly:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

No Roxy, it's Kouma. I have tried it on though and it's not too bad to wear. Kouma has already been scaring people and dogs with it today and last night.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is scary!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

He still needs a couple of minor tweaks before we're happy with him for this year. We've already had the harness break once in testing. it was an easy fix, but we still need to work out a preventative fix to keep it from happening again. We may completely rebuild it later out of material sturdier than 1/2" schedule 40 PVC


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Geeezzz, that thing is creepy...lucky you didn't get attacked by a pack of rabid racoons


----------

